# Harry Potter MMORPG



## MYST!X (2. August 2007)

Ich habe schon gehört und gelesen davon das eventuell ein Harry Potter MMORPG raus kommt. was haltet ihr davon

LG


----------



## Topperharly (2. August 2007)

OMG!!! harry schlotter is der letzte scheis auf den ich lust hab.... außerdem gibts dort keine gscheiten zauberer, das sind doch alles nur kiddys


----------



## Shadistar (2. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> OMG!!! harry schlotter is der letzte scheis auf den ich lust hab.... außerdem gibts dort keine gscheiten zauberer, das sind doch alles nur kiddys




wie du =-/


----------



## Wave2 (3. August 2007)

Naja, wäre eventuell ne gute Idee, ein MMORPG für Kids ab 6 Jahren... Ab 12 striegen se dann auf WoW um, ham da erstmal sau viele Probleme, weil se lesen müssen un dann mit 16 wo se jetz lesen gelernt haben in WoW gehts zu WAR, dass finden se wegen der Grafuik scheiße, zocken es aber 2 Jahre, dann sind se 18 und wechseln zu AoC. Da bleiben se aber net lange weil es zu viele Rp´ler gibt un es ja noch netmal richtig schreiben bzw. lesen können.
^^


----------



## Thront (4. August 2007)

naja ein riesengroßes interaktives hogwarts....


also die bücher waren ja toll...

nun los... werft mir kacke um die ohren....(aber ich steh auf diesen potter jungen...der kerl hats drauf !)


----------



## Tic0 (5. August 2007)

Wenn es stimmen sollte... omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss ja nun nicht wirklich zu jedem Müll ein MMORPG machen.


----------



## Tixu (5. August 2007)

> Man muss ja nun nicht wirklich zu jedem Müll ein MMORPG machen.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (6. August 2007)

Hp stinkt wenn ihr mich fragt^^


----------



## RaPst3r (6. August 2007)

Na toll Harry hat ja nichtmal Mana ^^
Da mach ich durchgehend Crucio und hab nur 1-Hit-Kills xD

In diesem Sinne:

Vingadium Leviosa xD


----------



## Strohmy (6. August 2007)

RaPst3r schrieb:


> Na toll Harry hat ja nichtmal Mana ^^
> Da mach ich durchgehend Crucio und hab nur 1-Hit-Kills xD
> 
> In diesem Sinne:
> ...


 Das kann schon sein, aber ich finde das sie das gut verbinden könnten mit dem Sportspiel Quiditch, wenn sie das richtig hinbekommen, wird das saugeil, das letzte Quiditch war ja etwas entäuschend wie ich finde.


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (7. August 2007)

Nuja, ich find WoW is das einzig wahre ^^ aber naja, für leute dies mögen. ich geh jedenfalls nicht von WoW weg ^^


----------



## Nai1211 (10. August 2007)

Raddwa schrieb:


> Nuja, ich find WoW is das einzig wahre ^^ aber naja, für leute dies mögen. ich geh jedenfalls nicht von WoW weg ^^



Bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matte (10. August 2007)

Für Fans eine super Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auserdem wird das das erste MMORPG wo der Frauenanteil massiv überwiegen wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (11. August 2007)

also interessant wäre es ^^

Aber binn mal gespannt wieviele 

Herry Horry und Hirry Patters es geben wird.


----------



## MasterV (11. August 2007)

Also ich fand die Bücher verdammt cool! Ich steh dazu ^^
Aber als MMOPRG könnt ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Ich bleib auch bei WoW 

Fänd ich trotzdem interessant mit anzusehen


----------



## Méla23 (11. August 2007)

Denk ich genauso... Harry potter is als einzelspieler game ganz ok, aber alls mmorpg gehts halt irgendwie nicht, weil hogwarts is ja schon gross aber das is dann schon fast alles...


----------



## glacios (11. August 2007)

Nee ich find des würde auf jeden Fall gehn. Wer hat vor der Ankündigung von HdRO gedacht, dass es ein MMORPG in der Herr der Ringe Welt jemals geben könnte. Da finde ich eigentlich Harry Potter um einiges leichter umzusetzen, weils da net so ist wie bei HdR (nur eine kleine Gruppe von Helden ist relevant und der Rest der Bevölkerung wird außer den Schlachten nie erwähnt), sondern da gibts tausende von Hexen und Zauberern, eigens ausgearbeitete Regierungen, Räte, Gilden etc. und man müsste nichtmal neue Gegner erfinden (wie es bei Lotro war) sondern es gibt auch viel mehr Fabelwesen.

Also ich fände ein gut umgesetztes Harry Schlotter-MMOG hammer! Man denke nur an Quidditch oder in  Hogwarts neue Skills zu erlernen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (11. August 2007)

Ja aber wiegesagt, wo willst da hin laufen?Hogwarts, klar. öhm das kaff wo sie immer hingehen, auch k.
Ev diese einkaufsstrasse In London auch noch. Aber as is ja dann eig schon alles....


----------



## Noxiel (11. August 2007)

RaPst3r schrieb:


> Na toll Harry hat ja nichtmal Mana ^^
> Da mach ich durchgehend Crucio und hab nur 1-Hit-Kills xD
> 
> In diesem Sinne:
> ...



Anfänger!
Ich brutzel dich mit einem Avada Kedavra weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Öhm, das war im übrigen mein kleiner Bruder. Ich selbst habe noch nie auch nur einen Harry Potter Teil gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (12. August 2007)

Shadistar schrieb:


> wie du =-/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (12. August 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> Ja aber wiegesagt, wo willst da hin laufen?Hogwarts, klar. öhm das kaff wo sie immer hingehen, auch k.
> Ev diese einkaufsstrasse In London auch noch. Aber as is ja dann eig schon alles....



Guter Einwand. Ich kenn mich mit den Büchern net aus, hab nur die Filme gesehn. Also auf jeden Fall kann man halt noch Askaban als zb Instanz dazunehmen, diesen myteriösen Wald oder wie der heißt, der  direkt neben Hogwarts liegt, und....ähh...joa das wars dann schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Vielleicht könnte man dieses ganze "Land", in dem Hogwarts liegt einfach nehmen, wobei dann Hogwarts so der Ausgangspunkt ist, von wo man zu den umliegenden  Wälder/Gebirgen/Seen kommt. Da müsste man halt "Neues" erfinden. Man hört ja auch zwischendurch zb dass Hagrid ins Land der Riesen gegangen ist. Also da gibts schon so einiges, ist halt nicht wie bei HdR so festgelegt und ausgearbeitet. Evtl. könnte man auch mit Portalen arbeiten, die in verschiedenen Zimmern in Hogwarts stehen.


----------



## Méla23 (12. August 2007)

hmm naja mit den portalen... wenn dan würd ich ganz hogwarts einbringen das is ja schon so genau bekannt...
aner das mit dem land der riesen wär schon ne schöne idee...


----------



## Centekhor (13. August 2007)

Matte schrieb:


> Auserdem wird das das erste MMORPG wo der Frauenanteil massiv überwiegen wird...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wär echt der einzige Grund warum man es anspielen würd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mexortus (13. August 2007)

Ich denke wenn man es richtig aufbaut, und eine grosse Landschaft designen würde, könnte man schon was anständiges hervorbringen.

Vielleicht von der Story her: 10 Jahre nachdem Harry  aus der Schule kam. Voldemort hat grosse Teile der Welt übernommen und verwüstet. Hogwarts ist eine der letzen Hochburgen der Zauberei und wird immer wieder von Todessern oder andern Kreaturen angegriffen.
Im Spiel spielt man einen erfundenen Zauberer von einem der vier Häuser (sehr wahrscheinlich wird 95% bei Griff. oder Slyth. spielen). Dann kann man durch quests Erfahrung sammeln und es werden immer mehr Schulstunden freigeschaltet die man besuchen kann um neue Fähigkeiten zu erlangen. Anschliessend kann man ein wenig durch eine erfundene Landschaft streifen und verschiedene Instanzen betreten um z.B. gegen Todesser zu kämpfen.

Und im letzen Add-On kann man dan Voldemort Raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 2 Vierziger Raid Gruppen und T20 Set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mexortus


----------



## Dogar (13. August 2007)

Mexortus schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man es richtig aufbaut, und eine grosse Landschaft designen würde, könnte man schon was anständiges hervorbringen.
> 
> Vielleicht von der Story her: 10 Jahre nachdem Harry  aus der Schule kam. Voldemort hat grosse Teile der Welt übernommen und verwüstet. Hogwarts ist eine der letzen Hochburgen der Zauberei und wird immer wieder von Todessern oder andern Kreaturen angegriffen.
> Im Spiel spielt man einen erfundenen Zauberer von einem der vier Häuser (sehr wahrscheinlich wird 95% bei Griff. oder Slyth. spielen). Dann kann man durch quests Erfahrung sammeln und es werden immer mehr Schulstunden freigeschaltet die man besuchen kann um neue Fähigkeiten zu erlangen. Anschliessend kann man ein wenig durch eine erfundene Landschaft streifen und verschiedene Instanzen betreten um z.B. gegen Todesser zu kämpfen.
> ...




Nette idee aber ich denke das es entweder vor den handlungen spielen wird oder während der Handlungen.


----------



## Méla23 (14. August 2007)

man is ein erfahrener zauberer und kann schulstunden freischalten?? oO passt iwie net^^


----------



## Irondrax (15. August 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> man is ein erfahrener zauberer und kann schulstunden freischalten?? oO passt iwie net^^



Ich denke er meinte UNerfahren...

Gruß, Iron  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (15. August 2007)

shit, verlesen...^^ heist erFUNDEN xD


----------



## tschilpi (15. August 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> Ja aber wiegesagt, wo willst da hin laufen?Hogwarts, klar. öhm das kaff wo sie immer hingehen, auch k.
> Ev diese einkaufsstrasse In London auch noch. Aber as is ja dann eig schon alles....


Hogwarts, der Verbotene Wald und London könnte ich mir vorstellen...


----------



## Mexortus (15. August 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> man is ein erfahrener zauberer und kann schulstunden freischalten?? oO passt iwie net^^




Ich meine am Anfang als Tutorial um die Basics zu erlernen


----------



## ~Hermîne~ (21. August 2007)

wann kommts?
wann kommts?
wann kommts?
wann kommts?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei WoW war ich auch erst skeptisch ob das geht. Ich denke mit den richtigen kreativen Köpfen isses möglich!
Am besten zum zaubern Wii Controller.
Also antesten würde ich es. Bin wohl etwas vorbelastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ TE was ist deine Quelle?


----------



## Thignus (24. August 2007)

Story kann nicht 10 Jahre nach Harrys Verlassen von Hogwarts spielen, da ich aber nicht HP7 großartig spoilern will (für solche die auf Deutsch lesen wollen), sag ich nicht mehr dazu.

Fände ein MMO sicherlich ne Idee, über die man nachdenken kann, aber nicht mehr als kommerz um aus der Marke Harry Potter noch mehr rauszuholen um es dann später eben dadurch kaputt zu machen.

Gegenden, in denen es spielen kann, gibt es mehr als genug. Schließlich befindet sich die Welt von Harry Potter in der Welt der Muggel (Nicht-Zauberer) und ist im Endeffekt unsere Welt, in der wir auch leben. Wenn diese nicht groß genug ist, weiß ich nicht.


MfG


----------



## ÆroX (25. August 2007)

hmm...bei ,,Harry Potter Online" werden Caster Klassen wohl leicht überlegen sein...da kann ich als Schurke nur GERECHTIGKEIT fordern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (30. August 2007)

Meine Idee wäre so:

Die Gebiete:
Das Schloss Hogwarts, der Hogwarts Express, die Winkelgasse, Hogsmead, Private Drive, die Nokturngasse, der verbotene Wald und ein grosses Gebiet rund um Hogwarts kommen im Grundspiel schonmal vor.
In Hogwarts selbst sind aber nur die Gemeinschaftsräume, der grosse Saal, die Gänge und der Eingangsbereich für alle zugänglich. Der Rest ist instanziert. 

Die Geschichte das Spiel:
Die Charaktererstellung läuft so, dass man mit 11 Jahren startet. Man wird ein Jahr älter, sobald man 10 Level aufgestiegen ist. So ist man mit 17 (Volljährigkeit) Level 70. Beim Levelaufstieg verbessert man die bereits erhaltenen Fähigkeiten und beim älter werden kriegt man die neuen (Nach dem Buch geregelt, so dass man z.b. erst mit 17 apparieren kann etc.). 
Die Schulräume sind instanziert, so erlebt ein 11 Jähriger dort die ersten Verwandlungsversuche, während ein 17 Jähriger vieleicht im gleichen Schulzimmer, zur gleichen Zeit, beim gleichen Lehrer mit anderen Mitspieler die schwersten Verwandlungszauber erlernt.

Im Keller, wo der Stein der Weisen ist, kann man in 3er Gruppen die INze durchmachen (nach dem Buch) und erhält pro geschaffte Ausgabe mit glück einen besseren Hut, Zauberstab etc.

IN Hagrids Hütte erlebt man die Gesichte mit Norbert etc. 

So in etwa stell ich mir das vor.

Der Endkampf gegen Voldemort kann alle 3 Monate gespielt werden, die 11 Jährigen die dabei helfen wollen können, werden aber sowieso sofort sterben weil sie zu wenig HP haben.


----------



## Erelas (30. August 2007)

WoW vs HP

-Flugmountfaktor
Würdet ihr euer stylisches und superschnelles mount gegen nen holzstiel mit borsten (genannt besen) eintauschen?

-Stylfaktor
Was sieht besser aus? Ein 2Meter großer Orc mit fetter rüssi oder ne nen halber meter aka 12jahre alt und sommersprossen im gesicht?

-Zauberfaktor
Blizzard,AE,Feuernova,SDR etc alles aufgeben nur damit man mit seinem zauberstab nen licht anzündorn kann?

-Kinderfaktor
 sry leutz dazu schreib ich nix könnt euch ja denken warum

-Storyfaktor
ich bin zwar selbst ein fan der hp reihe, habe die bücher auch gelesen...aber nichts kommt an die warcraft story ran. vlt noch hdr sonst aber nichts


----------



## Mexortus (16. September 2007)

Erelas schrieb:


> WoW vs HP
> 
> -Flugmountfaktor
> Würdet ihr euer stylisches und superschnelles mount gegen nen holzstiel mit borsten (genannt besen) eintauschen?
> ...




Erelas, du beschreibst jetzt einfach die Sicht der WoW Gamer. Es gibt sicher Leute die es spielen werden. Wahrscheinlich eineandere Zielgruppe als die WoW junkies doch Abnehmer findet es bestimmt.


----------



## andreasq (16. Juni 2009)

dann gibts noch den verbotenen wald 
vll noch dass minesterium oder wie das heißt
dieser eine see 
und hogwarts selbst und nun wirklich nicht klein
mann muss es ja nicht unbedingt am film abgucken^^



aber ich finds einfach geil durch hogwarts zu laufen geheimgänge zu erkunden und zu finden usw...


----------



## andreasq (16. Juni 2009)

Mexortus schrieb:


> Erelas, du beschreibst jetzt einfach die Sicht der WoW Gamer. Es gibt sicher Leute die es spielen werden. Wahrscheinlich eineandere Zielgruppe als die WoW junkies doch Abnehmer findet es bestimmt.




genau es gibt auch noch leute die nicht auf dicke fette grüne hässliche beharrte impotente orks bzw. tauren stehn
außerdem gibs in der world of harry nichtnur kleine kinder sondern auch ältere es dreht sich auch nicht alles um diese schule ( sondern darum mit den "zauberstab"zaubern zu können )

wäre schon intressant ein world of harry ^^ game


----------



## andreasq (16. Juni 2009)

Heinrich schrieb:


> Meine Idee wäre so:
> 
> Die Gebiete:
> Das Schloss Hogwarts, der Hogwarts Express, die Winkelgasse, Hogsmead, Private Drive, die Nokturngasse, der verbotene Wald und ein grosses Gebiet rund um Hogwarts kommen im Grundspiel schonmal vor.
> ...




hehe gute idee so kann ich mirs auch gut vorstellen und in hogsmead
kann man shoppen gehn


----------



## andreasq (16. Juni 2009)

ÆroX schrieb:


> hmm...bei ,,Harry Potter Online" werden Caster Klassen wohl leicht überlegen sein...da kann ich als Schurke nur GERECHTIGKEIT fordern...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wäre nicht dafür dass es so...
genau wie wow wäre 
sondern eher.... anderst....

diese ganzen ausdrücke gehn einen auf die dauer auf den keks 
caster reggen rezzen range  dd tanks healer meele wipe 
naja^^


----------



## RogueS (24. Juni 2009)

LoL,

dann wird erstmal "Fresh Dumbledore" als Char erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerodos (9. Juli 2009)

Das hängt ganz von den Entwiklern ab ob es gut wird also genug Potenzial wäre ja da von der welt und so und zur not kann man ja sowas wie das land der Riesen reinpatchen.( und noch vieles anderes)(und wenn es wirklich knapp mit dem Content wird kann man ja jon k Rowlingen beauftragen  ein paar neue geschichten zu schreiben
und für alle die sich die Filme angeschaut haben die Filme sind wirklich sehr gut aber die Bücher sind besser in den Filmen würde viel herausgeschnitten und ich muss geschwind jeden der das letzte  Buch noch lesen will den Spass vermisen : [spoiler entfernt].
und das mit den Flugmounts muss ja nicht so sein es gibt ja hypogreifs und so ein Zeug,
übrigens was ich ganz toll finde der letzte teil wird als zweiteiler herausgebracht juhuuuuu.


----------



## ArcaJeth (21. Juli 2009)

Was würde die Entwickler daran hindern andere Gebiete einzubauen? HP spielt auf unserer Erde und die ist doch etwas größer als die paar Orte die hier immer genannt wurden. Es gibt in Europa allein 3 große Magieschulen und dutzende Zaubererstädte (die wo mehrere Zaubererfamilien leben). Mit der Story wirds etwas eng (letztes Kapitel von Band 7 grenzt einiges ein). Aber man wird ja, sollte es sowas geben, keinen der bekannten Charaktere spielen. Vielleicht die nächste Generation und da braucht man nur etwas Phantasie ^^ (ein Konflikt zwischen den Schulen -> PvPvP *fg*)
Lustig könnte es sicher werden, allerdings sind wir alle (oder die Meisten), die wir hier in dem Forum lesen und scheiben weit weg von der Zielgruppe - das sieht man an den Kommentaren bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> naja ein riesengroßes interaktives hogwarts....
> 
> 
> also die bücher waren ja toll...
> ...


Thront das hät ich jetzt nicht erwartet aber ich stimme dir zu die bücher sind wirklich gut

aber n mmorpg :/ 

nä das wär nix so interaktiv kann das gar ned sein wobei ichs antesten würde keine frage


----------



## kevinklein (24. Juli 2009)

Hm, also ich könnte es mir auch vorstellen!

Ich bin auch Sicher das in der Welt von HP nie wieder ein Schwarzer Magier auftaucht!

Zum Thema Reittiere hat ein Vorredner schon recht gehabt! Es Gibt Hypogreifen, Thestrale usw...

Für Herausforderungen gibts sicherlich auch noch viel Stuff!

Drachen
Riesen
Basilisken 
Riesen Spinnen usw... !
Ich Denke da kann man genauso "kreativ" sein wie Blizzard es bezüglich einige Bosse es ist!

Man könnte die Seiten zum einen in die Häuser der Schulen verteilen und falls dann das erste Addon drausen ist (man ist nach idee eines vorredners Volljährig) könnte man es ja nach den Filmen gestalten also... das es leute gibt die Krankhaft bessesen von Reinem Blut sind!

Man könnte Kulte für Schwarzmagie (Gilden mit gesinnung) einarbeiten und so wäre schonma nen PVP Part geschaffen!

Genauso die Idee des Quidditch oder allgemein Turniere sind sicher leicht einbringbar!

Wie bereits gesagt ist es schwachsinn zu sagen es wären nicht genug locations da!
Es Spielt auf der Erde und im Buch sind einige Orte gut beschrieben!


Ich fände die Idee cool und würde es mit sicherheit anspielen!
Aber es sollte gut entwickelt werden kein 0815 mmo!

Und meinermeinung nach is HP schon ab Band 4/5 nicht zwingend ein Kinderbuch!

Zum Thema Story gibts sicherlich viel Diskussion man könnte das Hauptspiel an der geschichte von HP Band 1-7 anlehnen und danach mit addons weiter ausbauen! So erlebt man von 1-70 die geschichte mit und ab 70 geht das spiel los!

Oder man macht es gleich so das es nach der geschichte spielt! Klar da brauch man vieele ideen aber evtl unterstützt die Autorin ein gutes Team dabei!?



> Was sieht besser aus? Ein 2Meter großer Orc mit fetter rüssi oder ne nen halber meter aka 12jahre alt und sommersprossen im gesicht?


man kann ja auch mehrere Rassen spielbar machen! Ich denke es gäbe da sehr viele möglichkeiten!

Und ausschmücken könnte man den Char noch mit eigenschaften Animatus usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Fände es echt lustig!

MFG Kevin


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2009)

Ich könnt mir das durchaus auch vorstellen aber weniger als reines MMORPG hmm... Mehr so in vielen Minispiel Style wie zur Zeit schon so ein f2p Spiel gibt mir fällt der Name grad nich ein. Aber so ein Hogwarts wo de halt deine Schulstunden machst welche unterschiedliche Minispiele sind wo man was weis ich Punkte sammelt für sein Haus für das man sich am anfang entschieden hat und dann jede Woche / Monat geguckt wird welches das beste war und die dann irgend was besonderes von haben oder so hmm. Dann Quiditsch oder wie mans schreibt als so n PvP Spiel genauso wie Duell unterricht hmm. Und joa für bissel MMORPG Richtung dann den Wald der da is erforschen oder so gibt ja da drin mehr als genug böses Ungetier mein ich... Joa wie gesagt mehr als so ne Spiele ansammlung als wie ein MMORPG


----------



## Bibberjack (31. Juli 2009)

Kann mir gut vorstellen das ein mmo kommt,daher harry potter ja eine große Fangemeinschaft hat.(wie hdro oder Warhammer)

Und Orte gibt es genug,dazu gibt es 3 große Zauberer Schulen wo man starten könnte.


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Also ich würd mir holen ^^


----------



## Landral (22. November 2009)

Auch wenn ich hier einigen Leuten Grund zum Flamen gebe (der für sowas ja nie nötig ist) ..... Ich würde mir ein gutgemachtes HP MMO gerne mal anschauen. Ich fand die Bücher gut und schaue mir von Zeit zu Zeit auch gerne mal wieder Filme an.


----------



## Varghoud (22. November 2009)

Harry Potter hat meine Kindheit geprägt, deswegen werde ich mir das sicherlich anschauen, sofern die Entwickler sich Mühe beim Spiel geben!


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (22. November 2009)

Landral schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich hier einigen Leuten Grund zum Flamen gebe (der für sowas ja nie nötig ist) ..... Ich würde mir ein gutgemachtes HP MMO gerne mal anschauen. Ich fand die Bücher gut und schaue mir von Zeit zu Zeit auch gerne mal wieder Filme an.



Genau so seh ich das auch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt 4 startschulen als Rasse nicht nur Zauberer sondern auch Kobolde ( gringots als Bank )
Riesen( hagrid ) Zentauren ... In der Winkelgasse kann man einkaufen...
als instanzen zum Beispiel die spinnenhöhle im verbotenem Wald ...
Da gibt so viele Möglichkeiten 
wenn das gut gemacht wird würden das viele Altersklassen ansprechen

Lg


----------



## Geige (6. Januar 2010)

Harry Potter hat mir durch die härteste Zeit meiner Schullaufbahn (5.+6. Bayr. Gym)
geholfen, ich würde es zu 100% spielen, nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen
habe hab ich mich sogar hingesetzt und mal ein paar Klassen entworfen und mir
über Instanzen und PvP gedanken gemacht!
Es spielt 40 Jahre nach dem letzten Buch, Voldemort ist tot, aber enge Anhänger von ihm bereiten eine Machtübernahme vor, wie sie Voldemort auch versucht hat.
Man startet in Hogwarts und wählt sich eine Rasse eine Klasse (4 Grundklassen, die sich dann je nach Fraktions-Wahl auf Level 20 in 2 Unterklassen aufspalten kann) und ein Haus aus,
das Haus hat nur die ersten 10-20 Level einfluss auf das Spiel, danach kommt man in die Offene Welt und
muss sich für eine der 3 Fraktionen (je nachdem welches Haus man war hat man schon gewisse Vorteile, diese sind jedoch nur Geringfügig) entscheiden
und aus seiner Klasse 1ne aus 2 Unterklassen wählen, die je nach dem welche Fraktion man gewählt hat variiert!
Als Fraktionen Stünden zur Auswahl:

Todesser oder wie auch immer sich seine Anhänger jetzt nennen
Orden des Phönix, wiedergegründet nachdem die Dunkle Seite wieder erstarkt ist
Regierungstreue Fraktion (natürlich mit anderem Namen), die die Schwarzen Künste Grundsätzlich ablehnt,
aber Angst vor dem Orden des Phönixes hat, da sie befürchten er könne ebenfalls einen Sturz des Ministeriums herbeisehnen.

Rassen müsste man ca 6 anbieten, das wäre auch relativ einfach, da durch neuerliche Gesetze um einem Aufruhr
vorzubeugen auch nicht-Menschen einen Zauberstab tragen dürfen und somit auch in Hogwarts ausgebildet werden. 
(Das Haus Slytherin ist das einzige Haus mit der Beschränkung, dass nur Menschen beitretten können, die Todesser lassen jetzt auch 
nicht-Menschen in ihren Reihen auf, da sie damit auf eine Schlagkraftigere Armee hoffen)
Jeder Charakter besizt einen Zauberstab und kann einfach Zauber vollbringen (Inventar aufrufen also UI sachen würde ich als Zauber ansehen,map aufrufen usw.) 
aber nur wenige (Magier-Archetypen) bringen es darin zur Vollendung, andere werden dort auch (in berufung auf Griffindor [dem Menschen])
im Schwertkampf, usw. (was man halt für ein Typisches MMO braucht) ausgebildet.
Durch das 3 Fraktionen System ergibt sich die Möglichkeit, spannendes Open PvP (Burgen und SFZ in einer gesonderten RvR Zone würden sich sicher
auch irgendwie erklären lassen!), sowie 3-Fronten-BG`s anzubieten.
Die ersten 20 Level wie in AoC sehr Story Basiert machen, damit man sich in die Welt einfühlen kann.
Als Rassen würden sich:
Menschen
Kentauren
Werwölfe (Wolfsbann-Trank ist inzwischen überall einfahc erhälltlich, sodass diese Wesen nicht länger Ausgeschlossen werden)
Wasserbewohner, (Nixen, die man wie Menschen nur etwas bleulicher und mit Kiemen gestallten könnte)
Kobolde
Halbriesen
... (Sogar in Addons erweiterbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) anbieten
Instanzen könnte man auch anbieten erstens ganz normale wie:
-In diesem Teil des Schlosses befinden sich Poltergeister (Low Level Instanz) 
Dazu genug Quests, die Lehrer geben, die denken das wäre für die Schüler eine gute Übung
Oder auch wie HdZ-Instanzen in dennen man in die Vergangenheit geht um Harry und co.
in einem ihrer Abenteuer beizustehen zb:
-Ron und Harry sind sollen denn Spinnen folgen, hilf ihnen zu Argok zu kommen
mit ihr zu reden und mit den beiden wieder zu entkommen
Oder auch PvPvE Instanzen in der 2 oder alle 3 Fraktionen sind und alle versuchen ein besonderes Artefakt zu erlangen.

Diese Welt wäre so vielseitig!


Wer sagt HP ist nur was für Kinder hat noch nie einen HP-Roman gelesen,
die ersten sind etwas kindisch, aber das dreht sich spätestens zum 4., die Filme
dagegen sind Trash hoch 10, wenigstens 3-5!


----------



## TaroEld (6. Januar 2010)

Lustig, wie hier jeder kommt und meint, es gäbe zu wenige Gebiete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was man meiner Meinung nicht machen dürfte ist sich auf die Story zu konzentrieren. Am besten wäre eine eigene Welt, die in unserer Zeit spielt aber wo die ganze Geschichte rund um Harry und Voldemort nicht vorkommt. So kann man sich ganz eigenen Helden unf schwarze Magier ausdenken ohne dass sich da irgendwas überschneidet. Als gebiete gibts quasi unendlich viel, zum starten gibts ja schon 3 bekannte Schulen. Kluge Köpfe könnten da so viel erfinden...


----------



## FabiotheMC (31. Juli 2010)

soo  nun das thema ist ja schon  ein wenig älter  aber  ich möchte mich auch noch zu dem thema äussern  ^^


also ich hab mir in den letzten paar tagen wieder ein paar harry potter filme angekuckt und bin (wieder) auf die idee gekommen das man daraus  ein tolles mmorpg machen könnte(oder etwas ähnliches)

und zwar finde ich die idee von   geige sehr interessant jedoch finde ich das man   wenn man sich drüber gedanken macht zum einen alles was man über jegliches mmorpg weiss  aus dem kopf zu wischen aber gleichzeitig alles   zusammenkommen lassen was man weiss (ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ichs meine^^)  denn ich denke man kann ein solches "thema"  nicht mit den gängigen mechanismen bekannter mmos entwickeln 

ich denke es sollte ein komplett neuer ansatz an kampfsystemen geben  ich habe mir dabei folgendes überlegt:

also als erstes  müsste man sicherlich neue zauber "erfinden" und das am besten mit der autorin der bücher(ist ja nur ne idee^^)
dann müsste man das system total  anders wie das von wow oder gw oder aoc  oder was auch immer aufbauen denn man hat ja nur die begrenzte anzahl an zaubern  die müsste man das nacheinander einsetzen und so aufeinander losjagen  aber jeder hat auch eine andere wirkung  der einte  zb entwaffnet für 3 sec der andere schleudert einen zurück  usw  und natürllich verursacht auch jeder  eine gewisse menge schaden  

 dann könnte man ja den duellierclub aus dem 2ten band/film  aufgreifen und den miteinbauen als pvp 

 bei der charerstellung hab ich mir folgendes überlegt:

man wählt zuerst ein aussehen  und namen
dann kommt man in die winkelgasse und wählt einen zauberstab einen umhang usw( aber keinen besen, den muss man kaufen^^)

danach kommt eine art tutorial mission auf welcher der weg zur schule gespielt wird und man in die steuerung eingeführt wird 

dann ist man  in der grossen halle  und wird in das jeweilige haus eingeteilt  sprich man bekommt den hut aufgesetzt und kann dann auswählen  
jedoch besitzt jedes haus seine eigenen vorteile was auch hufflepuff und ravenclaw (bin mir bei der schreibweise nicht ganz so sicher) attraktiv macht

der verlauf der ersten spielstunden stelle ich mir  so in etwa vor

man kommt natürlich in die erste klasse einer schule  wobei das mit den anderen 2 schulen,finde ich, ist so eine sache sind sie nicht zu wenig beschrieben ??  denn wenn man die story auf hogwarts aufbaut kann man schlecht in einer anderen schule  seine stunden haben oder ?^^

also am anfang kann man noch absolut NICHTS klar denn man ist ja auch noch anfänger oder ^^ 

durch die schulstunden lernt mann dann alles mögliche. das heisst nicht nur zauber sondern auch fliegen,tränke brauen,kräuterkunde was auch immer man so als schüler halt lernt ^^ 

man könnte sich den stundenplan quasi selber zusammen stellen oder wie auf automatisch stellen dann kann man 
von einer stunde zur nächsten lernt immer mehr  usw    


das schloss und die umgebung stelle ich mir so vor das alles  auf jedenfall alle gänge uns so weiter  persistent und zu fast jederzeit passierbar  sind   aber damit nicht zu viele spieler zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort sind, es so wie verschiedene welten gibt oder so . ich weiss jetz nicht wie ich das beschreiben könnte aber man versteht hoffentlich was ich meine ^^

dann gäbe es noch die möglichkeit  des quidditch spielens und den duellierclub  oder oder oder ich denke es gibt sicherlich genug möglichkeiten^^
dann könnte man zb einmal pro woche  ein trimagisches turnier oder so machen

so das wären mal ein paar kleine anregungen  aber sind eigentlich noch nicht  alle meine ideen   mich würdes nun  mal interessieren wie findet ihr  die ideen ich weiss hier gibts ein paar  die hp nicht mögen wie auch immer aber  ich finde 	es ist eine tolle welt aus der man  mit viel elan und    indem man neuland betritt  ein grandioses  und "zauberhaftes" mmorpg machen könnte  und vorallem auch gutes spiel  keine kinderspiel denn auch wens viele denke  hp ist nicht einfach für kinder oder ?  und nervige kiddies gibts sowieso in jedem game  oder nicht ?? 


und eben es wäre bestimmt kein  mmorpg wie wir es sonst kennen  ... auf jeden fall wens ,das ist meine meinung , richtig gemacht wird ^^ 

ps. es hat warscheinlich  ein paar grammatik und flüchtigkeitsfehler  aber ich bin der deutschen sprache mächtig^^  und habe  ausversehen ein paar mal 2 sachen gleichzeitig gedacht und schreiben wollen aber alle fehler die ich gefunden habe habe ich korrigiert bitte seid nicht zu hart zu mir ja ^^


----------



## Bibberjack (1. August 2010)

Ich finde das Thema sehr interessant und schön das du es nochmal rausgekramt hast...

Mich würde mal Interessieren wer die Rechte an der Marke hat. Also ich würd mal sagen die Autorin oder der Verlag....weiß das wer? Daher mich mal gern Nachfragen würde wie teuer die Lizenz ist um ein Mmo von Harry Potter herzustellen...

Ich tippe da auf Millionen...Naja...

Gruß Bibberjack


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (1. August 2010)

und was kommt danach? Tokio Hotel MMO?...


----------



## Bibberjack (1. August 2010)

Nicht als MMO aber als Singleplayer game bestimmt....

Wetten?


----------



## FabiotheMC (2. August 2010)

du vergleichst harry potter mit tokio hotel ???? sorry das geht ja jetz wirklich  nicht

 ich denke  jede rechte  kosten ziemlich viel und  ich finde wirklich das ein mmo in die harry potter welt passt nur eben   etwas anders  und neu  im gegensatz  zu wow whaor und so welche  alle  ähnlich sind    es ist ein  traum denn  ka ob es jemals realisiert wird vllt wartet man noch auf den letzten film  um dann  von modellen und so so zu machen das es wiedererkennungs wert hat ^^


----------



## Bibberjack (3. August 2010)

FabiotheMC schrieb:


> du vergleichst harry potter mit tokio hotel ???? sorry das geht ja jetz wirklich  nicht
> 
> ich denke  jede rechte  kosten ziemlich viel und  ich finde wirklich das ein mmo in die harry potter welt passt nur eben   etwas anders  und neu  im gegensatz  zu wow whaor und so welche  alle  ähnlich sind    es ist ein  traum denn  ka ob es jemals realisiert wird vllt wartet man noch auf den letzten film  um dann  von modellen und so so zu machen das es wiedererkennungs wert hat ^^




OK das mit dem vergleichen hast vollkommen recht...

Ich denke auch das ein MMO wenn erst nach dem letzten Film kommt...und dies wird dann an die Vorkommnisse anknöpfen... .


----------

